# New to the Regiment



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Estate auction find out of AZ. 1867, DA, early Webley in 360rf. These were made before the iconic winged bullet trade mark was developed (post 1868) Seldom seen and rather rare. They also were manufactured in 320 and 340 cf. Enjoy!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Questions About Several Interesting Features:
1. How, exactly, is the grip attached to the frame? It almost looks as if it's a butt joint! But(t) it can't be: Too weak.
2. How does one remove the cylinder? Does the cylinder-pin merely pull out, retained by a spring-loaded cross-bar which is easily overcome?
3. Why are there two separate sear levers, back at the rear of the trigger-guard? What does each of them do?
4. If the trigger is at rest, can the cylinder be made to revolve? In both directions?


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Questions About Several Interesting Features:
> 1. How, exactly, is the grip attached to the frame? It almost looks as if it's a butt joint! But(t) it can't be: Too weak.
> 2. How does one remove the cylinder? Does the cylinder-pin merely pull out, retained by a spring-loaded cross-bar which is easily overcome?
> 3. Why are there two separate sear levers, back at the rear of the trigger-guard? What does each of them do?
> 4. If the trigger is at rest, can the cylinder be made to revolve? In both directions?


Answers:
1. See attached photo
2. By depressing the J spring (Tanter patent) in front of the cylinder and axis rod pulls out.
3. Early mechanism for cylinder advance and stop.
4. Don't know yet. 1st one of these I've ever seen/handled. Will let you know.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Other RIC axis rod release mechanism. On a Webley Per-RIC Model 11/2, from a similar vintage.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Another on a later RIC 3rd model.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you!
a) That last (RIC 3rd) cylinder-arbor release is already familiar to me.
b) So, by your note, I have to assume that one of the "sear" levers is actually the cylinder-stop lever. Correct?
c) Is the grip-frame both a front strap and a back strap? If "yes," does the back strap follow the contour of the grip at the top?

You and your damn' Webleys...you're suckering me in.
Their mechanisms and shapes are much more interesting than are the American designs contemporary to them.

It's too late for me to become a collector, but I certainly have developed an interest in them.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Thank you!
> a) That last (RIC 3rd) cylinder-arbor release is already familiar to me.
> b) So, by your note, I have to assume that one of the "sear" levers is actually the cylinder-stop lever. Correct?
> c) Is the grip-frame both a front strap and a back strap? If "yes," does the back strap follow the contour of the grip at the top?
> ...


Interesting note on the rimfire. Question 4 answer. A feature was added to prevent the cylinder from turning under the weight of its loaded chambers. A small spring is attached to the lower right side of the frame, from where it extends in front of the cylinder to act as a friction brake. How 'bout them canny Brit gun designers?!?!


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

*webley addenum*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> Questions About Several Interesting Features:
> 1. How, exactly, is the grip attached to the frame? It almost looks as if it's a butt joint! But(t) it can't be: Too weak.
> 2. How does one remove the cylinder? Does the cylinder-pin merely pull out, retained by a spring-loaded cross-bar which is easily overcome?
> 3. Why are there two separate sear levers, back at the rear of the trigger-guard? What does each of them do?
> 4. If the trigger is at rest, can the cylinder be made to revolve? In both directions?


Steve, here's a close up of the frame mounted spring that acts as a friction break for the loaded cylinder!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now that's clever!
The spring impinges upon the cylinder's chamber mouths, intruding just enough to prevent backwards rotation.
While the spring cut might be said to weaken the frame somewhat, the result would still be stronger, and maybe even more positive, than the tiny upward-protruding cylinder stop used by all modern revolvers.
The cylinder would be stronger, too: The separate cuts which accommodate modern cylinder stops tend to be in places where they weaken the cylinder.

It's not a perfect design feature, but it is extremely clever and economical (mechanically speaking).

Thank you!


----------

